
[meta] – Generative Clojure/Script Applications - simonpure
https://medium.com/degree9/meta-generative-applications-9ece513e212e
======
brudgers
Without links to the repositories in the blog post, it is less clear what this
project does.

~~~
fulafel
There is a link at the bottom, maybe it was added later:
[https://github.com/degree9/meta](https://github.com/degree9/meta)

